
Ask HN: What indie print magazines do you subscribe to? - freediver
The two print magazines I am currently subscribed to are The Atlantic and Nautilus.<p>I am wondering are there are any good indie magazines out there with high standard of journalism and storytelling?
======
petercooper
Monocle - [https://monocle.com/](https://monocle.com/) \- and I have been for
about 10 years now. Something about it is very pleasing to me.

Beyond that, none, but I do subscribe to
[https://www.stackmagazines.com/](https://www.stackmagazines.com/) \- I think
it's UK only but you get a different indie magazine each month. None have
caught me enough to subscribe to them separately but they have all been
intriguing and enjoyable.

